# Wood filler for screw holes?



## MotorcycleRex

It's OK to go ahead and assume I am a stone moron here - I think my woodwork experience is pretty much limited to assembling Ikea furniture and that cutting board I made in 7th grade shop class... I'm not totally unhandy - I know a little of this, a little of that, I can repair drywall and I like a challenge! We just bought an old house which needs some wooden window repair so oh boy we'll be learning!

The current project is much simpler. Remove plastic dropside hardware from a crib and replace it with brand new, better stuff. (Thanks to handyman for the link!)

So when the hardware comes we may or may not be able to re-use existing holes, depending on location needed and how sturdy it feels to re-do this. I know if you remove and replace a screw in wood, sometimes it can feel lose. So we'll see. Assuming I need to fill holes that aren't covered up by the new stuff - and assuming I'd like whatever filler is used to be capable of taking a new screw if needed - what sort of filler meets my need? Does such a beast exist?

I could just go to HD and pick something - but give me some opinions in case the choice isn't obvious or in case the "obvious" choice is a poor one (ie we once reglazed an aluminum window with DAP33 which seems to be the most available but is also evil to work with, we know to use something else next time) I'm assuming I'm not going to need anything along the lines of high priced wood epoxy but who knows...

Oh and the crib is just "natural" in finish - that very light sort of yellow stain - in case color matters.


----------



## bradnailer

If I'm filling small holes that won't be used again, I normally use Elmers wood filler. It's not really that stainable but works well. If existing holes work but are wallered out, you can glue either a small dowel or a wooden match stick in them to tighten them up.


----------



## MotorcycleRex

Along those lines I have read you can just pack the hole with toothpicks until it won't hold any more - if you do this though I never understood, do you pack them in bare and the tension holds them in? Or do you pack them in with glue, too?


----------



## GeorgeC

MotorcycleRex said:


> Along those lines I have read you can just pack the hole with toothpicks until it won't hold any more - if you do this though I never understood, do you pack them in bare and the tension holds them in? Or do you pack them in with glue, too?


I have done both and both work.

George


----------



## bradnailer

Pack anything in with glue and you'll have a repair that is stronger than the original wood.


----------



## cabinetman

For holes that will be reused (and not seen), wood tooth picks work great, and no need to glue them in.

For holes that will not be used and seen, there are several stick (or pencil) types of putty/filler. Minwax® has a variety in different colors called Blend-Fil® . They are individually packaged and numbered as to color.

DAP® also has a filler in stick form called Blend Stick® . These fillers can be used on surfaces already finished, and just rubbed in and wiped off cleanly. Very easy to use.


----------



## Gerald

I have tried different fillers. Best I have found is Timbermate.

Timbermate Wood Filler | water based filler | floor filler - Timbermate


----------



## ben arnott

I've mixed sawdust with wood glue and had satisfying results.


----------



## MotorcycleRex

ben arnott said:


> I've mixed sawdust with wood glue and had satisfying results.


So in the end once I got all the hardware off I realized we'd have, on each side of the crib - 4 holes that will be totally covered and unused which we're not gonna worry about... 4 holes that will kinda be visible but unused (will be under a piece of track which is not flush with the wood) which we're probably not gonna worry about... and 4 more or less thimble sized holes, 2 which will be hidden, 2 which won't, all of which will need to hold screws.

We ended up getting some elmer's wood filler stuff which I suspect, being elmer's, is more or less sawdust and glue. The price was good, the color was more or less right, and it seemed fast and easy.

My husband is getting antsy to finish this project, he's tired of the baby sleeping in our bed... :laughing:


----------



## Steve Neul

You might just use Fastcaps to cover the holes. Another option would be soft putty. If you use conventional putty you would have to mask off the surrounding wood. I like to use clear package sealing tape and just put over the void and use an exacto knife and cut a hole in the tape. Then it can be sanded pretty flush before removing the tape.


----------



## Kodiak

*Filler*



bradnailer said:


> If I'm filling small holes that won't be used again, I normally use Elmers wood filler. It's not really that stainable but works well. If existing holes work but are wallered out, you can glue either a small dowel or a wooden match stick in them to tighten them up.


Elmer's is great! I have mixed acrylic artist paints to it until I matched the color of the wood. I patched and matched colors after the first sealer and sanding was complete so I could match the color of the finished product rather than the raw wood. Water can be added to Elmer's to get the desired consistency for application.


----------



## STAR

MotorcycleRex said:


> So in the end once I got all the hardware off I realized we'd have, on each side of the crib - 4 holes that will be totally covered and unused which we're not gonna worry about... 4 holes that will kinda be visible but unused (will be under a piece of track which is not flush with the wood) which we're probably not gonna worry about... and 4 more or less thimble sized holes, 2 which will be hidden, 2 which won't, all of which will need to hold screws.
> 
> We ended up getting some elmer's wood filler stuff which I suspect, being elmer's, is more or less sawdust and glue. The price was good, the color was more or less right, and it seemed fast and easy.
> 
> My husband is getting antsy to finish this project, he's tired of the baby sleeping in our bed... :laughing:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> If the Hubby was antsy in 2008 I wonder how he is feeling in 2013.
> 
> ____
> 
> Pete


----------



## cabinetman

STAR said:


> If the Hubby was antsy in 2008 I wonder how he is feeling in 2013.


Five years is a long time. Old threads can sometimes be of benefit. Personally, I don't go searching them out.









 







.


----------



## michialt

When Im working a project where I might need a filler, I keep some of the sawdust from the wood Im working with. I mix the saw dust with glue and use it like a putty... It doesnt stain perfect but it does stain better than anything else Ive tried...


----------



## afx

I bought one 1/2" dowel from home depot like a year ago and whenever I have a screw hole that needs filling I bore out a 1/2" countersink then stick the dowel in it with glue and flush cut it/sand it and bazam it looks perfect


----------

